# pad repair



## postman (3 Sep 2021)

Amazon Fire Tablet,a surprise gift to me from Mrs P has developed a fault.The charging cable is loose when inserted into the port.So you can put it on ,go back and it has slipped loose while you were away and has not charged and has even lost more battery power.Google, problem and it is well known,one online solution a large rubber band,wrap it around the top of the cable pull down tight after inserting cable and fasten off,guess what it is working.Google is your friend.


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2021)

Try a new cable.


----------



## Sterlo (3 Sep 2021)

Definitely agree with the new cable. I had the same issue a couple of years ago, bought a new longer one from another Amazon seller and no issues since. It's only a micro usb connection so any basic phone one will do.


----------



## bikingdad90 (3 Sep 2021)

Wooden cocktail stick and put it in the charger plug, it will be full of fluff that needs picking out. iPhones are subject to this problem too. Ha ha


----------



## oldwheels (3 Sep 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> Wooden cocktail stick and put it in the charger plug, it will be full of fluff that needs picking out. iPhones are subject to this problem too. Ha ha


Never had the problem with an iPhone but the Macbook suffers from something similar. Does not seem to be fluff.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Sep 2021)

I had this problem with a lot of staff phones and tablets when I was an IT Tech at schools
I just removed the battery (if possible) and fished any fluff out with a pin or needle
If you can;t take the battery out - something similar but wood or plastic can be used instead
You just have to be careful to not short anything out or scratch anything.

The stuff I found jammed in some phone was amazing!!!


----------



## Cycleops (3 Sep 2021)

Try and usb cable first. They become loose and worn after time. Always look for USB C in new devices.


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2021)

USB C suffers fluff too. Micro USB is a bit flimsy though. I can recommend "Anker" cables off Amazon.


----------



## kayakerles (3 Sep 2021)

Just curious, @Cycleops, but other than speed, why “Always look for USB C in new devices?” My toys are all Apple, MacBook Pro (old, with CD burner), iPad Mini 4, and iPhone. All OLD. I keep using them until they rot. iPhone is original 5S, I like it because it's nice and small. Will replace with new small iPhone soon though. (Don’t think Apple is still supporting the one I have.) Don’t have any USB C devices yet.


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2021)

USB C is finally an adopted connector between computers, phones, Apple stuff etc. about bloody time TBH. Until they change it again.


----------



## postman (3 Sep 2021)

its up to 90% but i will try the phone charger thank you.


----------

